

Rails on intelliJ, OS X (review) - gtani
http://wrongnotes.blogspot.com/2008/08/rails-on-intellij.html
intelliJ vs. aptana: he likes intellij
======
stcredzero
There are quite a few refactorings that are for practical purposes "fire and
forget" even with dynamic languages. Moving methods up and down inheritance
hierarchies, for example. Though the approach Ruby/Python/Lua have for
instance variables might be problematic. Maybe dynamic languages need to seek
some kind of middle ground where they are just "agile enough." Declarations
make things stiffer, but they also enable more refactoring.

Ever notice that users of Dynamic languages keep wanting to it more like
Static Typed compiled languages in some ways, and users of Static Typed
languages keep wanting to make it more like Dynamic ones? Examples: advocacy
of Unit Testing to enable fearless refactoring in Dynamic languages or putting
in hard work to enable runtime code evaluation, state changes, and editing in
the debugger in Static Typed languages.

The ideal must be somewhere in the middle.

